# [French NR] 7x7 average 3:28.77



## pokekrom (May 18, 2016)

This isn't awesome but it's NR ! (my first)




This is the best, that I did in finals, but I also did NR in first round :


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 18, 2016)

Hey, nice one  now 6x6 NR pls


----------



## CubeFrance (May 18, 2016)

Is that your PB ?


----------

